# two quick questions



## socr4life22 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a 30 gallon freshwater tank, will corey fish keep the tank clean or will i need another alge eater? How to tell if your feeding your fish enough?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Cories aren't really big algae eaters. What you need is ottoclinus catfish or a pleco, like a Rubberlip or a Clown. 
You normally only need to feed fish once a day, maybe twice if they seem really hungry. Feed them what they can eat in 2 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

corys are over sensitive darling imo! get ur self an golden algae eater!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

socr4life22 said:


> I have a 30 gallon freshwater tank, will corey fish keep the tank clean or will i need another alge eater?


s4:

Cory's are not algae eaters.

A bristlenose pleco will eat algae and help with algae control.





socr4life22 said:


> How to tell if your feeding your fish enough?


The fish should eat all that is fed is approximately 15 minutes.

Try starting at one teaspoon per day.

When you observe green water you will know that you are overfeeding.

TR


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Zakk said:


> corys are over sensitive darling imo! get ur self an golden algae eater!


I wouldn't recommend these, especially if they have a community tank. Ours weren't even full grown when they started being nasty to the others. Missing tails, dead fish, etc. 
Don't put anything "aggressive" in a community tank unless you want to risk losing your fish, or they have proven to not be aggressive in another tank. 
(Example, we have two Albino Rainbow Sharks, which are said to be aggressive, but they are very peaceful and are living with mollies, some loaches, and a killifish.)


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I would go with a sucking loach personally, they're inexpensive and do a great job of cleaning your tanks. Cory's aren't really algae eaters and so wouldn't do a great job of helping you out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

golden algae eaters????? LOL i dunno what fish ur talkin about but mine never went after any other fish.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Zakk said:


> golden algae eaters????? LOL i dunno what fish ur talkin about but mine never went after any other fish.


Golden Chinese Algae Eaters? They're known to be pretty aggressive sometimes, maybe you are talking about something else


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

Cories generally don't eat algae. You could get a couple of apple snails. Plecos get far to big for a 30 gallon. A few apple snails with help with it. Or you could just manually scrub the tank.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ace said:


> Cories generally don't eat algae. You could get a couple of apple snails. Plecos get far to big for a 30 gallon. A few apple snails with help with it. Or you could just manually scrub the tank.


Not all plecos, Loha will be the voice behind that sentiment. My husband and I have two plecos that only get to be 4-6 inches, a Clown and a Rubberlip. 
Common plecos, yes, they get huge.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Golden Chinese Algae Eaters? They're known to be pretty aggressive sometimes, maybe you are talking about something else


yupp. the same. if you read up thier profile requirements, they need a 55gl. and no. mine werent aggressive at all. infact they were such wusses that even my hockey stick's would have a go at them! guess if space is a problem they might get aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Not all plecos, Loha will be the voice behind that sentiment. My husband and I have two plecos that only get to be 4-6 inches, a Clown and a Rubberlip.
> Common plecos, yes, they get huge.


guess he was refferin to a common. seen some monsters at 2feet.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have heard that chinese algae eaters will become agressive as they become adults. I have no experience with them, just saying what I have heard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

i would assume that at aldult hood the fish would like to stake claim to some territory and if thats the case aggression would be in order, however, i honestly dont see it being aggressive to the point of being unable to be kept in a tank.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Zakk said:


> i would assume that at aldult hood the fish would like to stake claim to some territory and if thats the case aggression would be in order, however, i honestly dont see it being aggressive to the point of being unable to be kept in a tank.


Well, we had ours in the same size tank (close enough, anyway, 29 gallons) and two of them were fine with our community fish for a while, but as they got older they started shredding guppies and mollies, especially their tails. Our tank was even understocked at the time and there were no fish like them that would have fought them for space, so I strongly recommend that people don't get these fish unless they are housed with bigger fish that are themselves slightly aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

how about housing them with an Armus?


----------

